# US baby born to British parents



## Lesley72 (Sep 13, 2010)

My husband and I are here in the USA and in the last stage of our green card process. We are expecting our first child in April. Any ideas on how / if we could secure British as well as US citizenship for the baby? Not sure where to start so all guidance welcomed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lesley72 said:


> My husband and I are here in the USA and in the last stage of our green card process. We are expecting our first child in April. Any ideas on how / if we could secure British as well as US citizenship for the baby? Not sure where to start so all guidance welcomed. Thank you in advance!


Check the website for your local UK Consulate or Embassy. Normally, it's a fairly simple process to register the birth of a citizen with the consulate or embassy. This website might help: https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth/y
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lesley72 (Sep 13, 2010)

Super ty


----------

